# Evolution File Attachment ?



## tefla (25. Juli 2002)

Ich benutze den XimiAn Evolution 1.0.2

kling tvieleicht bisschen blöd, aber ich weiss nicht wie man das angehängte file einer mail öffnet.entweder ich bin blind oder es gibt n kniff......kann wer helfen ??ß


----------



## Christian Fein (25. Juli 2002)

Mausklick




Mausklick




Auswahl und Speichern


----------



## tefla (25. Juli 2002)

danke !

aba das problem war das kein son pfeil menü da war

aba das attachment zeichen


wahrscheinlich n win virus ???!!!

habs nochmal ausprobiert mit ner normalen datei und da hats funzt.


----------



## Christian Fein (25. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tefla _
> * datei und da hats funzt. *



Was bedeutet funzt?
Ich kenne nur funktionieren. 
bzw hat funktioniert 
Falls du das sagen wolltest.
aber funzen hört sich irgendwie obszön an.


----------



## tefla (25. Juli 2002)

http://www.g33k.de/adds/stern.jpg

du musst jetzt einfach so schreiben


----------

